# Nikon rumors D5200



## Mach0 (Oct 29, 2012)

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/10/29/n..._campaign=Feed:+NikonRumors+(NikonRumors.com)


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2012)

Now THAT ought to actually be a decent APS-C camera!!! Quite a proposition, I think.


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 29, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Now THAT ought to actually be a decent APS-C camera!!! Quite a proposition, I think.



It looks like it will take the d7000 slot... Pending AF system and build .... Then a d400? Who knows.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2012)

This was covered this entire month on Thom Hogan's site; October has been "DX Month", with coverage of all things DX-related to Nikon. He has a short piece done just yesterday on this (what Nikon's DX body lineup will be); his projections include a four-camera DX lineup, with an updated D7000 and a D400. I also think he's right...the D5000 is the up-sell from the entry-level model...Nikon sells MOSTLY DX d-slr's...they NEED a D5XXX model...and they need a D7XXX model too. The D400 is in my opinion the most-critical camera to bring out, because the D300s is VERY old now, and it the farthest-behind model.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 29, 2012)

Meh, d5200 will probably be a great cam for most.  Won't help my birding at all, no bim, slow, low level AF.  My d300 will have to keep chugging along for awhile..  High ISP performance doesn't help much if you can't focus on your target.  Maybe I'm just being cynical as these hurricane winds are picking up and the next 24 hours are not going to be good...


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 29, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> This was covered this entire month on Thom Hogan's site; October has been "DX Month", with coverage of all things DX-related to Nikon. He has a short piece done just yesterday on this (what Nikon's DX body lineup will be); his projections include a four-camera DX lineup, with an updated D7000 and a D400. I also think he's right...the D5000 is the up-sell from the entry-level model...Nikon sells MOSTLY DX d-slr's...they NEED a D5XXX model...and they need a D7XXX model too. The D400 is in my opinion the most-critical camera to bring out, because the D300s is VERY old now, and it the farthest-behind model.



It would be nice if they had a cam with the d7000's IQ and d300s build, AF system, and buffer.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 29, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about Mach0.  D4 or better AF, no noise at 3200, 8fps and a 40 shot+ raw buffer..  Just stick that in a d300/s body and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 29, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> That's what I'm talking about Mach0.  D4 or better AF, no noise at 3200, 8fps and a 40 shot+ raw buffer..  Just stick that in a d300/s body and I'm a happy camper.



$1700 price point happy?  What would you pay for that camera?


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 29, 2012)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> $1700 price point happy?  What would you pay for that camera?



What do you think is fair? 
The entry level fx is $2k roughly. The d7000 was $1100 ... I'm thinking maybe $1500. I think it depends on the features of that vs the d7000 successor.


----------



## gryffinwings (Oct 29, 2012)

What impressed me was the 2,016 pixel RGB metering sensor that the guy says it will have.


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 29, 2012)

No!!! Don't want another small body SLR... bring out the D400, dang it!!!


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 29, 2012)

I honestly can't see nikon putting out a new crop frame that's bigger than the D600.  I'd put a wager on them not releasing anything any larger than the D7000/D600 in crop frame.


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 29, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> I honestly can't see nikon putting out a new crop frame that's bigger than the D600. I'd put a wager on them not releasing anything any larger than the D7000/D600 in crop frame.



You may be right, but I hope not.
Now that I have my D300, I sold my D90. I didn't want the D7000 for it's about the same size as the D90. I want something the build of the D300!!!


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 29, 2012)

shadowlands said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly can't see nikon putting out a new crop frame that's bigger than the D600. I'd put a wager on them not releasing anything any larger than the D7000/D600 in crop frame.
> ...



I think we may get something built as solidly as the D300, but I doubt it will be as big.  Basically a D7000, with an updated sensor (perhaps just the D3200 sensor though, as I dont think Sony even makes a better APS-C sensor than that right now anyway), better AF system, build quality of D800, body size of the D600, body focus motor, shooting speed of the D300 with a grip is what I would put my money on.  

I'd also guess the D7000 line will be done away with, and a D5200 will split the difference between the D400 and the D3200 feature set wise.  I know that's at odds with how Hogan and some others see it shaking out, but given the sensor they put in the D3200, and what they released in the D600, I don't see how they can 'fit' 3 models between the D3200 and the D600.  And I don't see them outspecing an FX camera with a DX camera.


----------



## gryffinwings (Oct 29, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon said:
> ...



As far as I can see, and correct me if I'm wrong, but Nikon has nothing competing with the Canon 7D, which to my knowledge is a higher price point that the D7000 level is. So there definitely room to expand for 1 more body.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 29, 2012)

gryffinwings said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > shadowlands said:
> ...



The D300S still competes with the 7D.


----------



## gryffinwings (Oct 29, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> gryffinwings said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon said:
> ...



Not as much as you think:
D300s has lower MP, lower ISO sensitivity, 1 less FPS.

To be honest, the D300s does need an update to keep up with the 7D. 

What I'm saying here is in anyway meant to mean that the D300s is a bad camera, it's definitely a great camera. However it is showing it's age when compared to newer cameras. Although I would still use one.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 30, 2012)

gryffinwings said:
			
		

> Not as much as you think:
> D300s has lower MP, lower ISO sensitivity, 1 less FPS.
> 
> To be honest, the D300s does need an update to keep up with the 7D.
> ...



True, though the D300S's autofocus system is substantially better. Also, I love it's dual CF/SD setup (compared to the single slot 7D especially). 

If your main concern is image quality, then the D7000 competes or exceeds the 7D in that regard. In a lot of ways the 7D is getting fairly long in the tooth too, and unlike Nikon did with the D7000, Canon hasn't released any crop frame that even comes close since.


----------



## ghache (Oct 30, 2012)

shadowlands said:


> No!!! Don't want another small body SLR... bring out the D400, dang it!!!




they got a d600 out in a similar body as the d7000.....they certainly wont make a d400 in a body LARGER than the d600..... if they come out with another DX body in between the d7000 and the d600, its going to be a similar body to the d7000 or d600.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 30, 2012)

Last I knew there are rumors of a 7dm2 in q1 of 2013.  Nikon has to release a d400 or they will loose major ground to wildlife shooters(there are millions of us) Why wouldn't nikon release a d400 in a d300 body larger than a d600?  I see many pros still shooting with a d300s.  Out of the pros I know I never hear any of them complain about the size of the camera.  I still think the d400 is coming out q1 2013 and it will be an incredible camera...


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2012)

I really,really,really think that the D400 will be a D200- and D300-sized body with an optional grip, high FPS, strong AF module, and a deep, ample buffer in RAW mode, and in JPEG mode, a simply HUGE, almost limitless buffer with UDMA-7 class CF cards. The thing is, like Thom wrote this week, Nikon iterates the lowest-end bodies almost every year, the next body up at 18 month intervals, and the D7000-class (D80,D90,D7000) on round 2-year cycles. And the high-end, semi-pro body is the slowest model to iterate, and when it does, it typically is a BIG JUMP from its predecessor.

Thom has written and stated that he thinks there will be a new, high-end DX Nikon announced in February of 2013. I think that's true, like coastalconn stated...Q-1, 2013...I too expect the D400 announcement, with availability SOON after. Look at the way Nikon did the D7000>D600 launch...announced the camera, and then had units ready and IN-STOCK everywhere within a week. The way I see it, the D3 generation had the D300 and D300s....AKA "baby D3" models....the D4 generation will have "the baby D4", aka the D400.

I think a 24-MP D5200 is almost a slam-dunk, automatic update that we will see.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2012)

we are waiting to do any upgrading in the hopes that the D400 will be out early-ish next year instead of getting the D300s sooner.


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 30, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> Last I knew there are rumors of a 7dm2 in q1 of 2013. Nikon has to release a d400 or they will loose major ground to wildlife shooters(there are millions of us) Why wouldn't nikon release a d400 in a d300 body larger than a d600? I see many pros still shooting with a d300s. Out of the pros I know I never hear any of them complain about the size of the camera. I still think the d400 is coming out q1 2013 and it will be an incredible camera...



I hope so!!! I want a D400 for my next camera!!!
Finger crossed, but they've been crossed forever and they're starting to hurt.


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 30, 2012)

Whats weird about this rumor link is that they compare the D5200 with the D3200, NOT the D5100. The D3200 is not the predecessor of the D5200. The D5100 is.

If you compare it with the D5100, basically the difference is: it has 24 Megapixel now. Oh whow - now thats a relevant difference ! Everybody has to get this one !

Remember, the D5100 already has 16 Megapixels and thus its pixels are already as small as the ones of the D800. Which, if you follow other photographic forums or for example the articles of Ming Thein about the D800E, is already so dense with pixels that the pixellevel quality of older cameras like the D700 is now hard to reach.

So yeah, you are IMHO at the point of dimishing returns. More and more the cameras resolve the faults of the optics - instead of resolving more details.

Granted, many newbies wont notice it. And you probably can with more high quality lenses just close the aperture until they DO give this resolution.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, they are not messing around. The announcement is set for next week.  Guess they are trying to tap into Christmas sales.  Makes sense why they would release the d5200 now..


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 31, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> Wow, they are not messing around. The announcement is set for next week. Guess they are trying to tap into Christmas sales. Makes sense why they would release the d5200 now..



I hope they do release it soon (this year) so maby, just maby, the early 2013 release will something more serious, please!!!
D400 or even the D7100, please!!!


----------

